# Sea of green?



## chrisStarr20 (Sep 21, 2008)

Alright i'm just really curious i been reading alot of about the sea of green and i'm just curious how much i would be producing doing it regularly versus the sea of green method... I got a 430 watt hps using the bubbleponics system i'm just trying to figure out the best method any help would be greatly appreciated... thank you...


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 21, 2008)

U really cant do a sog with one light. Check out AL B. FUCT's get a harvest every 2 weeks. 

Sea of grean is used to propigate many plants succesively while staggering harvest times.

I think ur might be better off learning about ScRoG.(screen of green) hope this helps. FLip


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 21, 2008)

chrisStarr20 said:


> Alright i'm just really curious i been reading alot of about the sea of green and i'm just curious how much i would be producing doing it regularly versus the sea of green method... I got a 430 watt hps using the bubbleponics system i'm just trying to figure out the best method any help would be greatly appreciated... thank you...


There is a lot of confusion with combining more advanced cultivation techniques with a home/personal grow. SOG is used primarily for perpetual harvest systems or for one large harvest with hundreds of plants. If you want a consistent perpetual harvest and are willing to invest the time by all means do a SOG. However if you are growing for personal consumption you will probably be more happy with the yield you get off a few larger plants. SCOG on the other hand is a technique that can be applied to smaller grows to increase yield in a small space without increasing the number of plants.


----------



## potroast (Sep 22, 2008)

Uhh, sorry guys, but Sea of Green has nothing to do with perpetual harvests. It just means growing many small plants close together. With a 400w, you can cover a 3x3 area and put 1, 2, 3, or 4 plants per square foot. So if you grow 9, 18, 27 or 36 plants in that area, you'll be growing them SOG.

No matter how many plants you put in, you will probably yield about an ounce per square foot.

HTH


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess i stand corrected.. kinda sux


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 22, 2008)

potroast do you find that you get 1 OZ per sqft using sog regardless of whether you plant 1 or 4 plants per sqft and does this hold true regardless of veg time .. ie: if i plant 1 plant per sqft am i going to need some veg time to get my 1 oz or can i flower straight from rooted clone.
the reason i ask is, if i could get away with planting 1 per sqft and get the same results in the same time as 4 per sqft it sure would cut back on trimming time and mold / humidity problems


----------



## chrisStarr20 (Sep 22, 2008)

So i'm kind of confused could you do the sea of green method i got a aerogarden for clones and a 400 watt hps i am going for a larger harvest then just personal use and would invest more into it if needed...


----------



## potroast (Sep 22, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> potroast do you find that you get 1 OZ per sqft using sog regardless of whether you plant 1 or 4 plants per sqft and does this hold true regardless of veg time .. ie: if i plant 1 plant per sqft am i going to need some veg time to get my 1 oz or can i flower straight from rooted clone.
> the reason i ask is, if i could get away with planting 1 per sqft and get the same results in the same time as 4 per sqft it sure would cut back on trimming time and mold / humidity problems


Well, I was just giving him a ballpark figure to use to figure with. And that's because I think a newbie grower could achieve that amount. I've tried all the ratios of plants and harvested more than an ounce per square foot each time, the average is about 1.5 ounces/sqft. 

And yes, the plant spacing will determine the veg time. The fewer plants per sqft, the longer the veg time.

As an example, the plant spacing that I use to grow now is 2 plants per 3 sqft, so I want some side branching, and I let them veg for 2-3 weeks. This keeps the plant numbers down, and keeps LEO off my back.

HTH


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 23, 2008)

SoG is a pruning style and growing method that allows you to grow only the top cola of the plant:




In SoG, clones are flowered immediately after they set root, to keep the plants as short as possible. All branching which appears on the lower 1/3 of the plant is removed. This tailoring produces a plant which is best suited to the foliar penetration ability of HPS lighting and also grows only the very top cola, the largest and densest buds a cannabis plant can produce. 

Each plant is nothing but a top cola:


This is the usual result I get from 1000HPS in cooltubes, about 1-1.25z/plant. 

You can grow SoG in any number of plants, but the per-plant yields are necessarily small. SoG creates a 'sea' of short plants by growing a larger number of smaller than normal plants.


If you have harsh laws on plant numbers in your area, SoG may not be for you. However, it is the most productive means of indoor growing possible. 

SoG lends itself to rotating/perpetual harvest ops because there's no veg time given to clones once they've set root- they just go straight in to the flowering area. Methods like SCRoG require that the plants to be flowered are vegged and the stems tied to a screen, meaning a separate veg area is needed if you want a rotating (ie every 2 weeks) harvest.


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 19, 2010)

awesome thanks so much this really helps


----------



## tropicalkid (Dec 9, 2012)

Phinxter said:


> potroast do you find that you get 1 OZ per sqft using sog regardless of whether you plant 1 or 4 plants per sqft and does this hold true regardless of veg time .. ie: if i plant 1 plant per sqft am i going to need some veg time to get my 1 oz or can i flower straight from rooted clone.
> the reason i ask is, if i could get away with planting 1 per sqft and get the same results in the same time as 4 per sqft it sure would cut back on trimming time and mold / humidity problems


Can anyone make a suggestion or can this work. I lived in the tropics and planning the SOG method 4 plants per sq ft in pots. I want to veg indoors and I want to take the plants outside to flower where presently I have 11/13 of light/darkness. will my yields be bigger than 2oz/ a square ft or more. thanks for any opinion.


----------



## tenthirty (Dec 9, 2012)

It took me about 8 runs to best 1oz per sq ft in sog.
It's the grower, not the method, and of course practice.


----------



## tropicalkid305 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks for input


----------

